
Powershell team considering a Linux version, conducting user survey - majkinetor
https://windowsserver.uservoice.com/forums/301869-powershell/suggestions/11689284-powershell-core-for-linux
======
majkinetor
If this happens, I am making a party!

Bash is simply too old and should die and I can't imagine anything better then
Powershell on linux. The only thing that is going on my nerves more then bash
is batch (cmd.exe language).

Many linux folks will usually mention python, ruby etc.. but those are poor
solutions for serious shell language (while great as a general programming
languages).

~~~
dozzie
> Bash is simply too old and should die and I can't imagine anything better
> then Powershell on linux.

I could. Regarding programming in general, there are Perl, Python, Ruby, Rust,
Erlang, Ada, and plenty of better languages, some compiled and some
interpreted. Regarding a workable shell, PowerShell is sub-par to even rustier
ksh. PowerShell has only one environment where it is any good: .NET-mostly OS
which has no non-obscure scripting language built-in.

~~~
majkinetor
Please, don't mention non-shell languages. Using python or ruby as every day
shell ? Good luck with that. Using them as scripting languages is way more
sane.

 _PowerShell has only one environment where it is any good: .NET-mostly OS
which has no non-obscure scripting language built-in_

.NET is now cross platform so that argument is moot.

 _Regarding a workable shell, PowerShell is sub-par to even rustier ksh_

Epic argument. Nothing I can say about it.

... except... I am not in the buisnis to be a human text parser.

~~~
dozzie
> Please, don't mention non-shell languages.

Why not? Bash serves two purposes: being a programming language and being a
user-facing shell. In the former it may be worse than PowerShell, but for
anything bigger nobody uses shell anyway.

At interacting with human operator, on the other hand, PowerShell is lacking
even compared to old, unmaintained ksh. Compared to modern shells, like bash
or zsh, it doesn't stand a chance. The programming language's semantics don't
matter that much on this ground, as long as they are more or less sane.

> .NET is now cross platform so that argument is moot.

It was nominally since Mono started. And guess what? Almost nobody uses .NET
on Linux or FreeBSD for their project.

PowerShell is good mostly when you need to access .NET internals, which
doesn't happen on Linux. It only happens on Windows.

> _Regarding a workable shell, PowerShell is sub-par to even rustier ksh_

> Epic argument. Nothing I can say about it.

> ... except... I am not in the buisnis to be a human text parser.

I would ask which word was too difficult to read, but I think we won't enjoy
further discussion/argument.

~~~
majkinetor
>Why not?

Because shell language must be designed specifically, to allow fluent every
day work on ad hoc things. Mainstream languages are not. There were number of
attempts so far to shell'ize some of them - ruby and rush
([https://goo.gl/mouvrj](https://goo.gl/mouvrj)), python with pipes lib and so
on but none of them succeeded.

> It was nominally since Mono started.

No, that was poor mans substitution. We are talking here about full MS product
that behaves the same on all platforms, not similar.

> I would ask which word was too difficult to read, but I think we won't enjoy
> further discussion/argument.

You don't inspire either.

